
How a Facebook "Sentiment Engine" Could Be Huge - tomh
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_sentiment_engine.php
======
pclark
does anyone have an examples of VC funded companies that have taken _massive_
amounts of investment, and been unprofitable for many years, and then become
hugely profitable?

